# Differential Noise



## Brembo Dave (Jan 25, 2021)

Hi everyone. I wanted to be helpful for GTO owners who have a possible rear end problem. I made this video to help diagnose the rear end noise. On Monday Feb 1 I will be posting the next video showing how to remove the differential it will have explanations and tricks in it. I found some great ways to make your lives easier!


----------



## Melio (Jul 30, 2009)

Your video is really helpful. I havent done this kind of mechanical stuff and I read and watched a lot of videos that have people doing it "the right way" and people just doing full bolt-on replacements. I'm not sure which way to go. I'm not confused. just kinda meh right now about it.


----------



## brembodave (Oct 15, 2021)

I would first try a fluid change. Try some Torcho with friction modifier F before spending any money on a differential swap.


----------

